# Peoria Cookers



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 1, 2017)

Advise requested:

I'm in the market for a new offset smoker.  My old New Braunfels Hondo has finally rusted thru after about 20 years. It is patched now with a recycled piece of an old grill to get me by until I can replace it.

While searching online came across this "Peoria Backyard Cooker" smoker that is about what I'm looking for.  I have seen this same setup in a Lone Star Grillz model and like that one too.  Anyone heard of Peoria Cookers or know anyone who owns one?  It looks to be a solid build and not too over priced.  What are your thoughts?

Check it out:
http://www.peoriacookers.com/custom-cookers/backyard-cooker.html

Thanks, Dave


----------



## okiefisher (Dec 1, 2017)

I've never heard of that brand but if I were you I'd check facebook marketplace and see what is listed. I bought my large reverse flow through marketplace for cheap. I still look at it and admire some of the smokers that are listed. Many are custom builds.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone have any information on this smoker from Peoria Cookers?  If you have time check out the link. Let me know what you think...

Thanks, Dave


----------



## sammartin (Dec 19, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago my workplace had a big cookout and one of the guys had one, his is the mobile unit. i never heard of them either and he really likes, hes had a few trailer smokers and he said it was the best one he has owned. The firebox was insulated and he had a couple other goodies on it. The unit looked like it had a great seal and produced some great meats! As far as the backyard model, it looks really nice, if the welds and finish is anything like the mobile unit i saw i would say you would be in good hands no doubt


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info Sam. Nice to hear it looked high quality in person. Still shopping and would like to find a used offset for sale but no luck so far.


----------



## notorious q u e (Dec 21, 2017)

Rock solid but with a price tag to boot.  Peoria Custom is famous for insulated FB and insulated CC.  However, their trailers start at $10,000 and go up from there.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info notorious. How do you like your Shirley Fab smoker?  Looking at those too.


----------



## notorious q u e (Dec 22, 2017)

Shirley Fab is easily the best cooker I've ever owned and probably ever will own.  The 2 catches: 

1) It's a 2-year-long waiting list to get one
2) It's an RF stick burner that devours wood like no tomorrow.  Thus, it's a labor-intensive and hard to tend with little kids in the home.  I have to add a split every 35-40 minutes.  However, it's the best BBQ I've ever cooked in my life.  If you PM me, I can refer you sites where there are used Shirleys for sale--that's how I got mine.


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 5, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Advise requested:
> 
> I'm in the market for a new offset smoker.  My old New Braunfels Hondo has finally rusted thru after about 20 years. It is patched now with a recycled piece of an old grill to get me by until I can replace it.
> 
> ...


I have been researching for quite some time now and believe I am going to pull the trigger on this PCC backyard model with the grill box lid and insulated firebox! great customer service so far on all my questions


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 5, 2018)

The backyard model is the one I’m looking at too. I just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, in reading the narrative under the tab 'About', it seems that he brought in similar smokers from the southwest to study as well as forays overseas. I would guess that he made improvements wherever he could.  In other words, get 5 similar smokers from 5 different companies. And adapt the best features of the 5 into one smoker, leaving out less desirable features. And improving on a shared deficiency found to be common on all five.  Just a thought.  So the PCC smokers just might be the best out there.  Just some random musings.


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 14, 2018)

notorious q u e said:


> Rock solid but with a price tag to boot.  Peoria Custom is famous for insulated FB and insulated CC.  However, their trailers start at $10,000 and go up from there.


I believe this price is for the meat monster. The backyard offset with some nice add ins and not on a trailer will run approx 3200. With insulated FB


----------



## 70monte (Mar 27, 2018)

I was just on their website and it said the MMIF started at $5,900.


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 27, 2018)

They have a smaller model that is 48” vs the 60” you ate reading about. The 48” starts at 3900. By the time I added items I will have about 5k in it, that includes tax


----------



## 70monte (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok, I didn't see anything about different sizes for the Meat Monster.


----------



## joseph gulino (May 16, 2018)

buying this for $1500

https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/for/d/peoria-cooker-2448-backyard/6578611501.html


----------



## 70monte (May 16, 2018)

Nice and great price.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (May 16, 2018)

Joseph, looks like a great find!  I wish I could be so lucky. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## joseph gulino (May 17, 2018)

thanks coach


----------



## grandpax4 (May 17, 2018)

joseph gulino said:


> buying this for $1500
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/for/d/peoria-cooker-2448-backyard/6578611501.html


You got a heck of a deal! I have seen these at their shop in Peoria and they are built incredibly well! A small fortune just in upgrades! Congratulations Joseph


----------



## grandpax4 (May 17, 2018)

70monte said:


> Ok, I didn't see anything about different sizes for the Meat Monster.


They don’t advertise the smaller one on their site! I have loved my meat monster so far!!


----------



## joseph gulino (May 18, 2018)

i love your cooker...thats one id die to have


----------



## grandpax4 (May 18, 2018)

I found out that Peoria custom cookers is in the process of updating their website as well as Facebook page. It will include all of their newest products. Including the 48 inch meet monster internal or X ternal fire box


----------



## joseph gulino (May 18, 2018)

veery cool
on this unit im buying....do i always use charcoal for the base heat and the woods just for the smoke...
and how much charcoal do i stat with for say a 10 hour brisket cook (4 to 6 briskets)
how often do i need to add more coal??


----------



## grandpax4 (May 18, 2018)

joseph gulino said:


> veery cool
> on this unit im buying....do i always use charcoal for the base heat and the woods just for the smoke...
> and how much charcoal do i stat with for say a 10 hour brisket cook (4 to 6 briskets)
> how often do i need to add more coal??


Do you get a bbq guru with this unit? With it having the meat monster vent, you will want one to regulate your temps. The MM vent is outstanding! Does it have a charcoal basket? If so, I would use a charcoal chimney to heat up a base of lump, pour those lit coals into the basket then fill the basket with in lit lump. Mix in fist size chunks of wood for smoke. Set guru temp to desired cook temp. Close your lower smoke stack completely and leave the upper one open about a half to one inch. Make sure the MM vent is closed completely. You can also open the meat monster vent and not use a guru and just learn the pit and continue to feed would split until you figure out how to regulate the town.


----------



## Smokin Tinman (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a Peoria Cooker MMIF that is for sale.  I have all the following options on it: brass drain valve, stainless steel, aluminum wheels, spare aluminum wheel, additional thermostat, 1/8 inch stainless workshelf, charcoal tower with extension, 2 third mear racks, charcoal basket, and a whole hog rack.


----------



## Smokin Tinman (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a MMIF for sale in Southern Illinois.  It has all the bells and whistles except for the chrome pipes.  New - $7,900 , i am asking $6,500.  It is #248 off the assembly line, i have been using it for 2 years and the guy before me had it for 1 before he upgraded.  I am competing and need something i can put in a trailer, only reason i am selling it.


----------



## papajoe92561 (May 10, 2020)

grandpax4 said:


> Do you get a bbq guru with this unit? With it having the meat monster vent, you will want one to regulate your temps. The MM vent is outstanding! Does it have a charcoal basket? If so, I would use a charcoal chimney to heat up a base of lump, pour those lit coals into the basket then fill the basket with in lit lump. Mix in fist size chunks of wood for smoke. Set guru temp to desired cook temp. Close your lower smoke stack completely and leave the upper one open about a half to one inch. Make sure the MM vent is closed completely. You can also open the meat monster vent and not use a guru and just learn the pit and continue to feed would split until you figure out how to regulate the town.


hi grandpax4, I'm interested if you still cook on your mmif? hoe ofter, and now days your recommendations? thank you joseph


----------



## grandpax4 (May 22, 2020)

papajoe92561 said:


> hi grandpax4, I'm interested if you still cook on your mmif? hoe ofter, and now days your recommendations? thank you joseph


I sold it a couple months ago, outstanding units!


----------

